# Modern Warfare 3: Launch Error "couldn't load image 'default'"



## TechUsername (Jan 18, 2007)

Upon launch I receive this error. I have included a link to the screenshot of the event:

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m230/Ezra44/image3.png

I am using the Steam version of the game.

I have updated the AMD driver fully to 12.1 and as well as the game.


----------



## TechUsername (Jan 18, 2007)

I may have this issue solved, I just need to verify the game cache. More updates in 10 minutes.

Update: It has been solved


----------

